# ARIZONA Oct. PE exam result.



## boo (Dec 5, 2008)

does any body know when and how we can expect to get result in arizona (by mail or online )? last years i got FE letter in 24th DEC.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2008)

boo said:


> does any body know when and how we can expect to get result in arizona (by mail or online )? last years i got FE letter in 24th DEC.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2008)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=47

Pop on over to this forum for results chatter. You should be able to find the info for Arizona.


----------



## boo (Dec 15, 2008)

csb said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=47
> Pop on over to this forum for results chatter. You should be able to find the info for Arizona.


Any news?


----------



## csb (Dec 15, 2008)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...&amp;hl=arizona

Last year they got them also on the 24th.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 16, 2008)

Just hang on. I know how hard it is to be patient. We're here for you.


----------



## boo (Dec 16, 2008)

does anybody know this time we will get result by email or mail?


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

From the ELSES website:

"NCEES releases exam results to ELSES 10 to 12 weeks after the exam date. ELSES will email exam results to examinees on behalf of the Arizona Board."


----------

